# Temporary home for 3 female cats



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

I have 3 female cats, a one year old bubbly affectionate unspayed little one, an extremely affectionate 7 year old and a very nervous 7 year old that needs a bit of understanding - she hides and hisses but can be affectionate on her own terms. I'm in a difficult housing situation and need them looked after until I have a permanent home sorted, I really don't want to lose my girls if I can help it. I'm in Somerset and need somewhere for them by next weekend. Hoping someone cat help, happy to pay for litter and food etc.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You may probably find it easier to place the cats with a fosterer if the one year old was spayed. If she is a pedigree you're planning to breed from, it may be better to ask the breeder if she would have her back temporarily, as the breeder will have the right set up to cope with an unspayed female who keeps coming into call..


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

shes not a pedigree and I don't intend to breed from her, I've been careful with her and live in a remote place with no tom cats about. I Have no problem with getting her spayed.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you have a time line? Might help if people knew how long you needed them looking after for. I hope someone comes along. Maybe a cattery would be your best bet in the short term until something can be sorted.


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

I simply can't afford a cattery, I have asked everyone I know for help and called various catteries but £15 a day is beyond my budget  I'm not sure how long it will take me to find a place to live but probably a couple of months


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

Please? Can anyone help?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just bumping this thread. Can anyone help?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Surely there is one relative or friend that can help, even if it means them living in a bedroom?


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

No family or friends can help, they all have pets or pet allergies! I have people asking around but no one has come back with anything positive so far and I only have until Monday 13th.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry if Ive missed it, but whereabouts are you?


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

Near Yeovil in somerset


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

https://www.moretodogstrust.org.uk/other-pet-fostering-services/pet-fostering-for-other-groups-
https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/c...rvices/vets-and-pets/pets/looking-after-pets/
http://www.womensaid.org.uk/landing_page.asp?section=0001000100130019

A couple of links here. There are some charities that offer temporary fostering for those in need.


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you!! Will have a look


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Also have a google for your area.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wiss said:


> shes not a pedigree and I don't intend to breed from her, I've been careful with her and live in a remote place with no tom cats about. I Have no problem with getting her spayed.


Then please do! I'm sorry but I think you will struggle to find someone who will take on a one year old entire female. Are you sure she isn't already pregnant? Tom cats will walk for miles and miles to find a girlfriend however 'careful' you are. 
I'm not far from you but unfortunately I already have the two boys. I hope you can find a solution.


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

There seems to be no solution, she's not pregnant, I am... That's sadly why I'm in this situation and absolutely no one is able to help


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Where are you going to live? Surely they can stay in one room with you until you get sorted? How did you get on with the links?


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm going to be in a small caravan and will have to move around, I know it would be distressing for them to be carted about and stuck in a small caravan. 
I contacted the RSPCA but they can't help, I also tried a local shelter but they couldn't help but took my number for if they could think of anything, asked my vets but all they had was numbers for catteries. I'm still trying but running out of time now


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Believe me! They will be happier in a caravan with you! Rather than anywhere else.


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

Sadly I've been in a similar situation before and had 2 cats living in a bedroom with me for just over a year after a relationship break up, they were happy to be with me but also miserable being shut up like that, I felt massively guilty every time I went out to work because it was obvious they were quite depressed, also this time I'm pregnant and have to consider hygiene as well as the possibility I may have my baby before I'm housed.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Go to www.streetlife.com and join your area...post a thread asking for help re cat fostering and see if anyone local can help.
Also ask on www.catsey.com


----------



## Wiss (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

But you said it was for a couple of months? And it may not even be that if someone comes forward with a temporary home. Are you able to build a cat pen for them to go in? I used to live in a log cabin and built a 40 x 40 ft pen for mine, accessed from a window


----------

